# science diet?



## eb014 (Apr 18, 2011)

We're thinking of switching from Eukanuba to Science Diet. Our dogs just don't seem to like Eukanuba very much!

What are your opinions or experiences with science diet for both adult and puppy food?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

To be honest, neither of those foods are too great. Check out this site. It rates dog foods scores 1-5 and gives a detailed breakdown of WHY a given rating was received. There are also good articles on there about dog nutrition.

Btw, nice signature.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My boy George was on Science Diet when I got him and I can't tell you what a HUGE improvement I saw in his condition once I got him OFF of that food. I put him onto Acana and his stools got better (smaller, less smell), body condition improved and coat got WAY better. I wouldn't ever choose to feed Science Diet.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Science Diet is overpriced hype. If you want to feed your dog a food of that quality (not that I recommend it), buy Purina Dog Chow and save the money. Instead, try to find a food that has a named meat and meat meal as the first 2 ingredients (i.e. "chicken, chicken meal").


----------



## eb014 (Apr 18, 2011)

what about homemade dog food? i hear that's extremely healthy, and i'm perfectly willing to put in the time

and thank you kafkabeetle


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Eukanuba would be marginally better than Science Diet. I fed my dog Iams puppy for awhile and it is identical to Eukanuba puppy formula. The vet gave me a sample of Science Diet and you could not even fool him into eating it. He'd either leave it in his bowl or drop it on the floor and you could always tell because the kibble was a lighter color than the other.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

In answer to your question re: homemade dog food.....yes, it is better than anything processed, like kibble, and if you have the time for it...great! However, make sure you are balancing the diet with the correct vits./mins., etc. Do alot of research before you begin so you can make informed decisions in that regard.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Science diet is crap, plain & simple. Vets only plug it because they get money for it. I feed TOTW tho I know diamond makes it I will monitor my dogs for changes, Izze got to where she did t want to eat her old food (she was getting exclusive) she is my quality monitor lol.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> Science diet is crap, plain & simple. Vets only plug it because they get money for it. I feed TOTW tho I know diamond makes it I will monitor my dogs for changes, Izze got to where she did t want to eat her old food (she was getting exclusive) she is my quality monitor lol.


I work at an animal hospital and the vets do not get commission or kickbacks on the sale of their prescription food, which, btw, is sold under the Hill's brand name. Science Diet is their non-rx brand. Vets get a good price on the food but keep in mind that, though still limited, their nutrition courses are sponsored by hill's and the research on.whcih they base their learning is by hill's. I'm sure now courses are broader.

I am not a fan of their products nor their marketing either. However, rx foods do have a place and do work for macby cats and dogs. I have a cat who has chro.ic kidney failure and he's supposed to eat k/d. I do feed it to him but since.he is so picky, I have to rotatr his foods. He refuses any other rx food so I have had to do research and find otc foods that have close to the right values of protein, phosphorus and calcium. 

I guess my point is yes hills and science diet arent the greatest but rx foods have their place. In terms of a maintenance diet, I would do more research to find a food with better ingredients. Vets do not get money, they just sell what they know.


----------



## dms (May 2, 2011)

I just started making homemade dog food, i don't feel confident enough yet to feed my dogs only homemade so mix it with half kibbles. My recipe is 50% cooked chicken breast, 25% cooked white rice and other 25% is cooked carrots, peas, plain yogurt, flaxseed oil, canned pumpkin and brewers yeast. You have to to do a lot of research cause many foods are toxic to dogs such as grape, raisens and onions. Science diet really is'nt a very good food i'ts first ingredent is corn which I try to stay away from any dog food that has corn or wheat in it.


----------

